# taking apart an old palette



## rouquinne (Jan 7, 2007)

i have a few things left in my ancient face palette from xmas 1999 - 2 blushes and a sheer shimmer powder.

i'd like to take them out, but don't know what i could put them in since i don't have empty palettes that are blush-sized.  (the lippies are long gone and i depotted the eye shadows into a shadow palette years ago.)

could anyone offer any suggestions?

many thanks in advance!


----------

